# Ferragamo's Grace Kelly bag



## isabellam

Does anyone have a Ferragamo Grace Kelly bag?  I'm saving for one now, but I'm wondering if anyone has one and what your impressions of the bag are.  Also, any modeling photos would be awesome, if anyone is willing to share.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think you mean the Sofia bag? You can find modeling pics in a few other threads..maybe use the Forum Search feature? I'll see if I can track them down.


----------



## doreenjoy

Here are a few: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/my-first-ferragamo-bag-d-509029.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/red-sofia-bag-533658.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/show-me-your-fall-2009-sale-loot-535683.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/hey-guys-should-i-keep-ferragamo-sofia-bag-491092.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/beautiful-ferragamo-spread-in-french-vogue-489427.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/celebs-and-their-fabulous-ferragamo-453412.html


----------



## isabellam

The Sofia bag is gorgeous and definitely on my 'thinkin' about' list, but I'm talking about this bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310188931496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

I'm kicking myself for not buying that one.  

Here is another one,  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250551815472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT   for sale for significantly less, but it is a bit nicked up.  

What do you think about the probability of sprucing up the hardware and the frayed handle?  

I called my local Ferragamo boutique and all they could do was recommend a local shoe/leather repair shop. (The SA said that Ferragamo doesn't have a repair shop of its own.)

Thanks in advance for any advice you're able to offer!


----------



## sophiztication

I have one of these older style ones that you posted isabellam and they're beautiful (as is the Sofia - so modern!)

Both photos seem to show the bags in pretty good condition for second hand, though I doubt you could do much about the hardware. It's probably not worth the risk of damaging it further, unless you know of a repairer who can spruce up hardware.

As for the strap though, that should be an easy fix that any good leather repairer should be able to do. Go to a reputable bag repairer if you can.


----------



## JNH14

Are you sure it's authentic?


----------



## isabellam

JNH14 said:


> Are you sure it's authentic?




no.  not sure.  do you have any authentication advice?  tia


----------



## jburgh

Please post your authentication requests here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html

I want to let you know that we are a low traffic forum, and so not have regular authenticators.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Oh wow! This is one of my all-time favorite bags! I believe it's simply called the "Classic" bag and CLASSIC it is! The bow detail on the handle makes it playful and girlie. I've seen this version at the boutique, but it was several months ago.

This pic is from the internet, but I think it was originally on the NM website.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

...and another version.
It's such a beauty 
Photo Credit: ferragamo.com


----------



## harleyNemma

I love this style.


----------



## Starlett309

Loving seeing these gorgeous classic bags!


----------



## T2daP

That's the Katia and such a classic piece.


----------



## doreenjoy

Such a chic, ladylike bag.


----------



## akionna

*PsychoBagLady* - Do you know if Ferragamo still makes this Classic style?  It looks updated and sleek ... and the ribbon detail on the handle is very sweet.  Does it come with a strap as well?  Thank you!


----------



## Memory Bliss

ohh i love the Classic with the bow detail. must have! didn't see it at the boutique this past week. plus it looks like it's Saffiano leather


----------



## PsychoBagLady

akionna said:


> *PsychoBagLady* - Do you know if Ferragamo still makes this Classic style?  It looks updated and sleek ... and the ribbon detail on the handle is very sweet.  Does it come with a strap as well?  Thank you!


I called the boutique at South Coast Plaza (714-979-7654) about the Classic Saffiano Bag. It is still available.  The price is $1090. Comes in 2 colors: Black and a metallic. Sorry, I don't know the name of the metallic.

Hope this helps! All this talk about it is making me want it even more. LOL

Oh shoot, I forgot to ask about the strap.


----------



## Melania

what a sweet bag!


----------



## isabellam

The version that I saw at the chicago boutique this past fall was in Saffiano, had a shoulder strap, but did not have a bow on the handle.  The metallic that they are now selling is a bronzey metallic, I think.


----------



## akionna

PsychoBagLady said:


> I called the boutique at South Coast Plaza (714-979-7654) about the Classic Saffiano Bag. It is still available.  The price is $1090. Comes in 2 colors: Black and a metallic. Sorry, I don't know the name of the metallic.
> 
> Hope this helps! All this talk about it is making me want it even more. LOL
> 
> Oh shoot, I forgot to ask about the strap.



*Thanks PsychoBagLady!*  I wasn't sure what the bag was called.  My friend got one some years back, and I remember she had a strap on it.  Though I think it was detachable.  It was about $795 I think.  Actually, what I loved was the many compartments.  She had a ton of stuff in there ... wallet, phone, keys, agenda ... and even a big hairbrush.  It was like a clown-car ... Things kept coming out of her bag!


----------



## nycgirl191

How funny, I just googled 'Ferragamo Katia' and of course, TPF comes up!  I'm seriously considering getting this bag.  It's on Citibank's Extra Cash site for only $628 if you are in that program!  The description says it comes with a chain strap too. 

Oh, the version I'm looking at is not the one with the bow-- it's a black saffiano version of the cream one that someone posted previously.

Should I pull the trigger? 

Retail Price $1,090.00
Extra Cash ($461.90)
You Pay $628.10  (42% Savings)

https://extracash.citi.com/gateway?...31&SID=1&source=Womens Accessories&vt=catalog


----------



## shopaholicious

^ Yes you should!  Saffiano is very durable.

There is also another one that is smooth calf skin with gold hardware on ebay.  It looks like it has leather interior.  Must be made a long long time ago.


----------



## doreenjoy

nycgirl191 said:


> How funny, I just googled 'Ferragamo Katia' and of course, TPF comes up! I'm seriously considering getting this bag. It's on Citibank's Extra Cash site for only $628 if you are in that program! The description says it comes with a chain strap too.
> 
> Oh, the version I'm looking at is not the one with the bow-- it's a black saffiano version of the cream one that someone posted previously.
> 
> Should I pull the trigger?
> 
> Retail Price $1,090.00
> Extra Cash ($461.90)
> You Pay $628.10 (42% Savings)
> 
> https://extracash.citi.com/gateway?...31&SID=1&source=Womens Accessories&vt=catalog


 

I'd love to see the pic...can't get to it from the link because I don't have a citi login.


----------



## shopaholicious

Here is mine.  There are two interior compartments.  Very roomy!

Not sure if they make them in the smooth leather any more.


----------



## doreenjoy

shopaholicious said:


> Here is mine. There are two interior compartments. Very roomy!
> 
> Not sure if they make them in the smooth leather any more.


 
Thanks for posting those photos! I've never seen how the strap attaches and I like this a lot.


----------



## nycgirl191

doreenjoy, here is a photo of the one on Citi ExtraCash.  Hardware looks to be silver


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for taking the time to post that pic. 

Such a classic, elegant bag.


----------



## Kellybag

I have several older classic Ferragamos.  I need to take pics and share them with you all when I remember.


----------



## Carry Me Please

Please do share your photos.  Would love to see them


----------



## isabellam

Kellybag said:


> I have several older classic Ferragamos.  I need to take pics and share them with you all when I remember.




Pretty please!!!  I would love to see your pics!  I just love Ferragamo.


----------



## Kellybag

I already feel gulity as I didn't take them last night.


----------



## rracla

The SA at Ferragamo / Bloomingdale's - South Coast Plaza, CA called this the "Katia" bag.  It is in saffiano leather.  I think the current style is from Spring-Summer 2010 and still priced at $1090.  I ordered it in black. SA shipped from NY store.  The shoulder strap is detachable.  They have added a silver plate behind the front closure.  I prefer the previous bag with 'less' silver closure, it was more minimalist.  Love this bag


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Congrats on your new beauty, *rracla*, and thanks for the updated information! Every time this thread gets bumped I start obsessing over this bag.


----------



## burgundy123

Just in case anyone is still interested in this bag.  When I was in Ferragamo today they had just gotten some Katia bags in about 2 wks ago.  I picked up a black one. The current model does not have too much hardware, lovely! I've been looking for a "Sunday" bag for my collection for years!


----------



## crochetbella

Beautiful!


----------



## jburgh

This is such a fabulous bag!  I am back here to obsess over it a little more.  I'm getting the urge to visit Ferragamo to feel up the bags, hehe.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Wow, I like the new style with less hardware. So is the style different every year? I have so much to learn about Ferragamo. But, I'm in the right place.


----------



## TalkPurse

.  Classic, classic, classic!!!


----------



## burgundy123

Does anyone have this newer version in the Navy? 
The manager told me he didn't have that color in the store at the time... (it also came in the gold, that I also loved, but didn't buy it


----------



## burgundy123

By the by, if anyone needs the current version katia bag in my previous picture post its on zappos.com now with no shipping or tax!


----------



## rracla

Burgundy123, Huge Thanks!  i love that bag.  last year's model had too much 'hardware' underneath the fliplock.  This is once again, a perfect bag   love the optional shoulder strap... and the last-a-lifetime saffiano.  thanks for the tip on how to order it!


----------



## Purseonafied

Oh my goodness!  How divine!  Beautiful!  Congratulations ladies


----------



## gratefull

hey I have this bag too!  

I'm going to read this thread and write more in a bit

gosh I love Ferragamo.  And it's underrated IMO!


"BRB"


----------



## TalkPurse

To all Katia's owners,

I'd really appreciate if you could post some modeling pics of you and your Katia.  

Please...

Thanks.


----------



## imshoppaholic

Oh my god, love it!!!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Saks has a smooth calf leather version available for pre-order on their website right now. I haven't seen this type of leather on the current Katia IRL, but the picture is drool-worthy.







Speaking of the current Katia style, have you seen the saffiano version in the new fall color, Oxblood Red? It's beautiful with light gold hardware instead of the palladium we're used to seeing.

One more thing. I was pronouncing Katia with the middle accent like I pronounce "Sophia" as Kah-TEE-uh. It is really pronounced KAH-tee-uh with the accent on the first syllable kinda like the word "obvious" (AHB-vee-us). Was I the only one who didn't know this?


----------



## DiorDeVille

I wish I could find this in a matte. It's embarassing how much Ferragamo has taken over my closet - I don't need another one. Dior is going to come home and find me wallowing in a pile of Ferragamo accessories and dump me. 

FYI, Katia is usually pronounced like "KAH-tiyah" in a sort of 2-syllable way - "caught ya" with the emphasis on the first syllable. Common in Russia and some European countries - no worries!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Nice! 




burgundy123 said:


> Just in case anyone is still interested in this bag.  When I was in Ferragamo today they had just gotten some Katia bags in about 2 wks ago.  I picked up a black one. The current model does not have too much hardware, lovely! I've been looking for a "Sunday" bag for my collection for years!


----------



## TalkPurse

Is the strap adjustable and long enough to wear crossbody?  I'm 5' 4".


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just picked up the oxblood (I really think they should've come up with a prettier sounding name) katia with ghw this past weekend at the Bloomies presale. I had been trying to get my hands on a Kelly but I get the feeling that the people at Hermes don't care all that much about my patronage.  I like the feeling of being "wanted" and that my money matters, so when I saw the Katia, I was thrilled I could find something similar at a brand that I love. I pick up my bag (along with a headband and scarf ring) in a week. I'm so excited I can't wait!


----------



## kohl_mascara

TalkPurse said:


> Is the strap adjustable and long enough to wear crossbody?  I'm 5' 4".



The strap is not adjustable.  I am 5'7 and the bag hit hip/butt length on me so I doubt it can be worn cross-body. . .


----------



## almondaddict

love the simplicity


----------



## isabellam

TalkPurse said:


> Is the strap adjustable and long enough to wear crossbody?  I'm 5' 4".


 

I have an older one, and the strap is adjustable.


----------



## CathyQ

Hi everyone,
thought I'd share this bag I got a little while ago, someone had asked about this particular colour, "oxblood". it is rich red but the photos appear a bit light.

<P><IMG src="http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e187868jw1dkbsztyjjyj.jpg" border=0></P>
<P><IMG src="http://www.keepandshare.com/userpics/c/c/y/q/ian/2011-09/sb/1-4856522.jpg?ts=1317302005" border=0></P>

sorry I'm not so sure about adding pics, can someone help please.
thanks


----------



## bagdoll

^CathyQ, Here are pics of your bag.   Such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

CathyQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> thought I'd share this bag I got a little while ago, someone had asked about this particular colour, "oxblood". it is rich red but the photos appear a bit light.
> 
> <P><IMG src="http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e187868jw1dkbsztyjjyj.jpg" border=0></P>
> <P><IMG src="http://www.keepandshare.com/userpics/c/c/y/q/ian/2011-09/sb/1-4856522.jpg?ts=1317302005" border=0></P>
> 
> sorry I'm not so sure about adding pics, can someone help please.
> thanks



That color is not oxblood. Oxblood is more of a dark brownish red color - like burgundy but not as purple.  Beautiful bag though!

Here's what oxblood looks like:
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551#/product/27666/28840/473855


----------



## CathyQ

bagdoll said:


> ^CathyQ, Here are pics of your bag.   Such a beautiful color!!!



Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## CathyQ

kohl_mascara said:


> That color is not oxblood. Oxblood is more of a dark brownish red color - like burgundy but not as purple. Beautiful bag though!
> 
> Here's what oxblood looks like:
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...ories_31150_35551#/product/27666/28840/473855


 
Thanks for correcting me


----------



## zen_zen

you show it, I want it!  I love the vintage look of Ferragamo and Mulberry bags.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Zappos.com has the black matte!  (Only one left)


----------



## PsychoBagLady

:bump:
Has anyone seen the new Violette bag, the latest iteration of the classic top handle bag? I assume the Katia is out and the Violette is in. (Can anyone confirm?) This one has a magnetic closure. I'd like to know how well the bag stays closed. I really liked how the Katia integrated the gancio into the closure, but this new style is growing on me too.

I'm bumping this thread since it shows how the style has evolved over the years.


----------



## Elizabel

PsychoBagLady said:


> :bump:
> Has anyone seen the new Violette bag, the latest iteration of the classic top handle bag? I assume the Katia is out and the Violette is in. (Can anyone confirm?) This one has a magnetic closure. I'd like to know how well the bag stays closed. I really liked how the Katia integrated the gancio into the closure, but this new style is growing on me too.
> 
> I'm bumping this thread since it shows how the style has evolved over the years.



Hi
Yes, the Violette is in and the Katya is out...

The closure wasn't magnetic...it's one of those where you need to push a small button upward under the closure to release the flap. It seems very secure and can only be released if the button is pressed. I can't see how that could be accidentally undone.

Presently is comes in red, light grey and a deep charcoal. There is another colour coming...likely orange according to my SA...

The detailing is wonderful and the shoulder strap is the perfect length too! The bag was wonderful to handle and will hold the essential but probably not too much else.

If you get it, might we get a reveal &#128512;?

Cheers

E x


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Elizabel said:


> Hi
> Yes, the Violette is in and the Katya is out...
> 
> The closure wasn't magnetic...it's one of those where you need to push a small button upward under the closure to release the flap. It seems very secure and can only be released if the button is pressed. I can't see how that could be accidentally undone.
> 
> Presently is comes in red, light grey and a deep charcoal. There is another colour coming...likely orange according to my SA...
> 
> The detailing is wonderful and the shoulder strap is the perfect length too! The bag was wonderful to handle and will hold the essential but probably not too much else.
> 
> If you get it, might we get a reveal &#128512;?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> E x



Thank you for this great info! I had no idea the closure worked in this manner. I would be very confident walking around with it knowing it wouldn't come undone. Besides red, I don't have light gray or charcoal in my collection. This is very tempting!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Looking at the age of my posts in this thread, I can't believe how long I've been a fan of top handle Ferragamo bags!  Anywho, I am resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has seen the new Boxyz in person.  It is quite beautiful. Well done, Ferragamo! Well done! (Photo credit: ferragamo.com)


----------



## shopaholicious

Here is the re-release of the classic top handle bag with gold Gancini clasp.  https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/ferragamocreations-us/-560473--1

In suede and calf.


----------



## Briannee

shopaholicious said:


> Here is the re-release of the classic top handle bag with gold Gancini clasp.  https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/ferragamocreations-us/-560473--1
> 
> In suede and calf.


 It looks gorgeous and classy.


----------

